# So SORE!!



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

OhMyGoodness!! Today in my lesson my instructor had me jump without stirrups. Luckily, I didnt fall off or anything, but now my legs are KILLING me! I was definently holding on for dear life, LOL. Usually, when I get sore, its the day AFTER riding, but I felt this coming on as soon as I got off. Anyways, what are some tips on what I should do to relieve my pain? Already taken some ibuprofin &such. So like stretches, heat pads, ect. Oh, also Im running the mile at school on Thursday, so I kinda need to get better-ish sooner rather than later. Thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hard to describe the stretches I do when I fatigue leg muscles, maybe google it. I have a hot tub, I go for a soak 15 minutes soak max, helps a lot. Right now I have slightly pulled a hamstring from kickboxing, so I feel your pain.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Oooooooooh, a nice hot bath sounds nice right now
Id like to try kickboxing sometime, it looks awesome.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It is awesome, just don't overdo the swing kicks, lol!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Just remember - this is good pain. It means that your muscles have been worked and becoming stronger. The more you ride, the less the pain. Although, saying this - my coach worked me that hard the other day that even after several years of riding basically daily. Everything burned._

_On the other note - I really have no suggestions, I tend to hit up a hot bath and try to go to bed early. Purely because the pain makes me struggle to go to sleep! More sleep = less pain.  _


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

You can take a hot back with either epsom salt, or the green alcohol in the water. As for stretching, the same stretches that you use in track at school should help some. It would also be beneficial if you stretch before you ride in the future.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I stretched alot, &took a super hot bath - I actually still feel a little sore, but Ive been coming down with something for the past few days, so I ended up not going to school &running anyways
@PaintedFury - stretching before I ride sounds like a good idea, Ill try it tomorrow(;


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Soak in warm water and Epsom salt, heating pads are also my dear friends


----------

